
NASA headed towards giant asteroid that could make everyone a billionaire - samspenc
https://www.foxnews.com/science/nasa-headed-towards-giant-golden-asteroid-that-could-make-everyone-on-earth-a-billionaire
======
ziddoap
> _could make everyone a billionaire_

Hmmm... How does that work? It doesn't seem like it was covered in the
article...

> _In total, it 's estimated that Psyche's various metals are worth a
> gargantuan $10,000 quadrillion.

That means if we carried it back to Earth, it would destroy commodity prices
and cause the world's economy – worth $75.5 trillion – to collapse._

Is it really too much to ask for a headline that describes the story rather
than this outlandish nonsense?

Ahh, forgot it was one of the *ox networks.

~~~
gus_massa
Don't blame only fox. For example: " _The golden asteroid that could make
everyone on Earth a billionaire_ " [https://www.rt.com/business/462703-golden-
asteroid-everyone-...](https://www.rt.com/business/462703-golden-asteroid-
everyone-billionaire/)

~~~
ziddoap
I hadn't taken the time to look for every instance of this story being brought
up across the net. I was just making a comment on the original posters linked
article.

Next time I'll be sure to research and list more outlets before posting.
Plenty of blame to go around!

~~~
gus_massa
I just noticed because I posted a similar comment in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20284363](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20284363)
and I just saw a similar title in a major newspaper here in Argentina. Many
newspaper just cut&paste whatever news reach the redaction with whatever
stupid title they get. Just another:
[https://www.thesun.co.uk/tech/9378480/giant-golden-
asteroid-...](https://www.thesun.co.uk/tech/9378480/giant-golden-asteroid-
psyche-61-billionaire-nasa-2022/)

Most newspaper blame [https://oilprice.com/Energy/Energy-General/The-Golden-
Astero...](https://oilprice.com/Energy/Energy-General/The-Golden-Asteroid-
Worth-700-Quintillion.html) as the original source.

